# manuka honey for SIBO - how much, how often?



## neukoln (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi thereIn one of Polly's posts she mentioned that Manuka honey is really effective for killing E Coli. I've been searching the web for suggestions for dosages of Manuka honey - specifically when you take it, and how much. The only protocol I can find is from a Manuka honey supplier, which doesn't necessarily mean that folk have tried this (unlike recommendations from IBS communities).Does anyone have any experience/success with Manuka honey? If so, how have you been taking it?Here [Manuka Honey USA] they say to have it on an inch-square piece of bread, 1/2 an hour before food. I'm wondering why that might be? Can anyone guess?Anyway, here is their recommendation. Any comments?_"Take 1 teaspoon of Active Manuka Honey 3-4 times per day on a small square inch size piece of bread, toast or bagel, 20 minutes before meals, to coat out the internal tract including the irritable bowel."_Thanks!N x


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

"Does anyone have any experience/success with Manuka honey? If so, how have you been taking it?"I have experience. I took it for months. I felt better when I stopped. Play around with it and see what it does for you.


----------



## neukoln (Jun 14, 2010)

That's not very encouraging - but thanks very muchPerhaps you have a fructose intolerance?N x


----------

